
Show HN: SHA1 Clock - atsaloli
@brudgers encouraged me to do a Show HN (in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12670797) Thanks also to @Artemix for the validation! It&#x27;s my first time sharing something I&#x27;ve made on HN.<p>Demonstration: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.verticalsysadmin.com&#x2F;sha1clock&#x2F;<p>Source code: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;atsaloli&#x2F;sha1-clock&#x2F;tree&#x2F;master<p>It was a fun little project for me as I&#x27;m a sysadmin and haven&#x27;t done much with JavaScript.<p>I quickly found a SHA1 implementation through Google and then after realizing there really is no sleep() in JavaScript and to use setInterval instead, I was pretty much set.  :-)<p>There is no practical value, it&#x27;s just for amusement and for me to learn just enough JavaScript to make it work.  :)
======
atsaloli
Demonstration:
[http://www.verticalsysadmin.com/sha1clock/](http://www.verticalsysadmin.com/sha1clock/)

Source code:
[https://gitlab.com/atsaloli/sha1-clock/tree/master](https://gitlab.com/atsaloli/sha1-clock/tree/master)

